

Xbox 360 Sold More Units Than The Nintendo Wii U In November - derpenxyne
http://www.redmondpie.com/xbox-360-sold-more-units-than-the-nintendo-wii-u-in-november/

======
avolcano
Considering the Wii U was on sale for 12 days in November, and the 360 was on
sale for the whole month, this isn't as bad as it sounds. And as the article
mentions, it's been in and out of stock in many locations (though certainly
not to the degree the first Wii was).

~~~
Zenst
Exactly and if you factor that into the figures then you see it did better.

Let us not forget that bundle deals with lots of games there mates have will
be a weighted factor for 360 sales for many, especialy given the Wii is new.
Also I suspect that many Wii U sales were to owners who already own a Wii.

I think the only fair comparision in sales will be in the new year, once the
dust has setteled and a truer sales picture can be obtained.

------
untog
_Nintendo’s latest export has completely exhausted its initial inventory of
stock [..] Moreover, the Wii U only had a couple of weeks on sale in November_

So, it was only on sale for part of the month, and it sold out quickly,
leaving consumers unable to buy. OK, so it's a pretty much useless comparison,
then?

~~~
Irregardless
1.26 million Xbox 360s vs. 425,000 Wii U. Seems to me the Wii wouldn't have
caught up even if they'd had more time and more inventory.

~~~
talmand
Since it is an improper comparison, what do you base your hypothesis on
exactly?

~~~
Irregardless
It may have only been on shelves for 12 days, but people were free to preorder
it all month, so you can't just divide the total sales by 12 and apply that to
the other 18 days.

Also, a lot of people probably bought it for resale since it's the holiday
season and the first new console in 6 years. Prices on Ebay are barely above
retail though, so demand doesn't actually seem to be outpacing supply by very
much.

------
Irregardless
Please, _please_ let this be a lesson to Microsoft that gamers aren't
interested in gimmicks, and that the casuals who do want gimmicks are far more
fickle.

~~~
jasonquinn
The did all right with there casual gimmick -
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12697975>

~~~
Irregardless
I think that remains to be seen. It sold extremely well, but it was also the
only console hardware released in several years and came in several bundles.
Not to mention the hacking/non-gaming uses many people bought it for.

Besides, how many Kinect games are in the top 50 for Xbox 360? Zero. And how
many of your gamer friends play Kinect games? I'm betting it's close to zero.

------
fitzpasd
Linkbait title since the Wii U wasn't on sale for the full month and stock
levels were low. I can't foresee a similar article after December.

------
debacle
The 360 is on sale in a games bundle for $99. I was thinking of picking an
extra one up just because.

The Wii U is a much bigger ticket item.

~~~
brianbreslin
that deal is only if you signup for multi-year xbox live membership i believe.

~~~
debacle
Better than a 299 PC with two years of AOL I guess.

My how the times have changed.

------
nhangen
I'm not surprised. Still don't understand the value proposition of the Wii U,
despite the heavy PR and marketing currently in effect.

Why buy a Wii U when you can play your iPhone/iPod/Android and probably have
an XBOX/PS3 already?

~~~
weego
Because first party Nintendo games still have some love and heart put into
them, in stark contrast to a lot of the "AAA" titles on their biennial churn
(Level 5 are one of the few others who keep franchises going yet manage to
keep the quality up).

Granted there is a lot of good indie work on mobile but it's not a like for
like, we aren't discussing the DS here.

------
brianbreslin
Anyone know the accurate count of total units shipped for the 360?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Console_wars#Worldwide_sales_fi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Console_wars#Worldwide_sales_figures_5)
shows PS3 outselling by a hair xbox, but i've seen far more people w/x360 than
ps3.

~~~
Irregardless
> but i've seen far more people w/x360 than ps3.

That would make sense if you live in the U.S. The PS3 is ahead worldwide, but
the 360 is winning by a landslide in the U.S.

~~~
OmarIsmail
This isn't actually true. Numbers from around the world are hazy but it looks
like the 360 is ahead worldwide by a million or so. The lead will be extended
over the holiday with Sony potentially surpassing next year since jan-sep are
the months Sony outsells the 360 worldwide.

------
bmohlenhoff
Yes, but how many of those 360 sales were actually repeat sales because the
owner's previous 360 decided to red-ring?

answer: At least one.

~~~
fname
Not sure how that makes much of a difference, other than the fact that they
_still_ chose to purchase a 360 over the PS3 or Wii U after such a hardware
failure.

~~~
cllns
It does make a difference, since the person is already locked-in by owning
games for the 360.

~~~
OmarIsmail
The 360 has the highest games-to-console attach rate of any system ever. If
repeat buyers are a significant portion of 360 sales then the 360's attach
rate would be absolutely insane. Therefore it's easy to reason that broken
consoles make up a very small percentage of total units sold.

~~~
cllns
I don't follow the video game industry at all, so forgive my ignorance. After
looking up 'attach rate', I'm not sure I agree with you, though I do believe I
follow your logic.

------
bluedanieru
I wonder how much of that is the stupid, stupid name. Or the DRM. Probably not
much I guess, but there is a good chance this is the first Nintendo console
I'll sit out since ever, and those are the sole reasons in roughly equal
measure.

